# Homemade motorhome



## peckerwood

Saw an ambulance converted into a motorhome at Texas Motor Speedway last fall that was so neat and cool looking,I can't stop thinking about it.I've been looking on ebay at ambulances,and the price looks fairly reasonable for a 1-ton,diesel.Has anyone else seen that done?Someone got hauled off at work in the meat-wagon last week,so I went and inspected their ambulance while they were tending to the dude.The pass through from the body to the cab is the best part.


----------



## Oceola

*"Has anyone else seen that done?"*

Sure, they've been doing it for years.....

.


----------



## Sgrem

I have a giant cross country moving truck. i made it into a garage RV....i made ramps and pull my rockcrawler up into it. then when i pull out my truck i have two queen size beds that drop down from ceiling. insulated all the walls and ceiling. Added one of those R2D2 room air conditioners and a mini fridge and we love it. Have a third queen bed in the moms attic over the cab. Very simple...very inexpensive. It is a 2001 International 4700 and had 160,000 miles on it when i bought it for $4500. The box is 26 ft long plus 5 ft over the cab. very roomy.


----------



## Matagorda Mako

I have a friend that converted an old matco tool truck into a motor home. Looks pretty sharp so far, He is almost done with it. 

Mike


----------



## baytownboy

When I was camping at Sam Rayburn back in the 70's, this man drove around the campground in an old school bus that looked super. The inside looked just like the motorhome of that year period, super nice. He had storage on top also. His was the bigger bus, but there is a small version they carry special needs kids in.


----------



## sea hunt 202

these are so great


----------



## Ragecajun

*Craigslist*

Look on Houston Craigslist....there is a neat School Bus COnverted for around $5500 if I remember correctly...


----------



## yakPIRATE

You could get the texans one that's at a dealership off gulf freeway. 
Not to sure if it's for sale but it is out front everyday.
It is a converted ambulance


----------



## bassmaster2004

*Bus and Ambulance conversations*

I was on the rodeo team for SHSU and we had a bus and a Ambulance. it was awesome to travel in them. Im in the middle of building a short bus right now.


----------

